
Social at Google - jay_kyburz
I&#x27;d like to have another crack at doing Social for Google. It&#x27;s really sad to see Google+ languish and I&#x27;d love to try something in a very different direction.<p>Does anybody know if there are any reseach programs or labs or something I could apply to at Google for some money to prepare prototypes, ideas, tests?
======
grizzles
Google's initial instinct was to disrupt Facebook with an open source play
called Opensocial.

Then someone at Google decided it would be better to compete with Facebook,
and now we have G+, and Google has gained a major competitor.

I wonder what would have happened if Google had kept iterating on an open
stack. What are the leading open social stacks these days?

~~~
jay_kyburz
I think social is all about presentation and user interface. I think the G+
stuff is a little weak.

------
cocktailpeanuts
Why not build it yourself? If it's because you don't have money, just get a
job somewhere and work on it on the side, why build something for someone else
if you think it's actually different?

~~~
jay_kyburz
Absolutely, I might take a month off to mock it up, but actually what I want
to do is leverage all the existing google technologies. I could make it look
like it would work, but it would need some co-operation for it to actually
work.

I think part of the success of facebook is that it has so many tools and
utilities built into it. It's not just a place where you share links about
stuff you found on the internet and comment.

I'm looking at Google+ right now, and I cannot work out how to message one of
my friends. Thats got to be the most fundamental features of a social network.

I had to dig to even find my friends list.

